# New UKC GRCH!



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*New UKC GRCH! *new* ETA- Video of Pee-wee handler! *

Took Ms. Indie to the same show she Championed at last year... and whadda ya know?! she picked up the last 3 legs to her GRCH title. She lost BOB to her gorgeous brother, Buehrle all 3 times. 'course I don't mind losing to him. 

Here are some pics we took after the show.. waiting about 2 weeks for the candids by the photographer.

CA URO1 UNJ UWP GRCH 'PR' Jhnsns Lil Miss Independence, CGC



















don't really like the stack, her front feet are too far forward.. but it's the most recent. 









and just for kicks.. Indie w/ the crop I WANTED.







(well, kinda. LOL)

thanks for looking!

EDIT: Didn't want to do a whole new thread, but this is my 3 year old daughter in the ring for the first time w/ my friend's dog, Panda.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Congradulations!! She is a GORGEOUS girl!
Do you have any pics of her brother? I`d like to see him.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations, that's awesome! She has matured into such a beautiful girl!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

She really does look superb! 
Congrats on the title. But you have peaked my curiosity............ What does her bro look like? Do you have a pic? Its hard to imagine a dog looking better than her .


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations on Indie's GRCH. Well done!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats to you and Indie she is a gorgeous animal. Well deserved.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

AWESOME!!!! Congrats to you both! Love that girl  Gorgeous!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

That is great!! Congratulations


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments!

You ask, I shall provide. 

Introducing: 
Multi BIMBS Multi RBIMBS UWP UNJCH URO1 GRCH'PR'Jhnsns Ton80s The Perfect Game RLP, AOE-P, CGC, IDWP2, Owned by Jen Lupo


















and of course, Motocross has one of Indie's other bro's, Brock.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats!! Love me some Indie


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

That's so awesome to hear, congrats!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

congrats!! her bro is a looker!.. i can see why he won BOB


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Facebook
there is a pick of burlz and my brock from last summer
oops already one of burlz up


----------



## BullyBreedBlogger (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow you have a stellar, absolutely gorgeous girl. i am floored.

what are you feeding her? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!While her brother is quite the looker I think Indie looks better


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, All! Indie is fed a raw diet. I just started her back on it 2 weeks ago from 3 months of being on Canidae ALS kibble. She didn't do as well on it as the other 2, so she's going back to raw, and the other 2 are still on kibble. 

Moto, get Brock in the ring.  He could Grand easily.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats that awesome. Way to go yall


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Supah Fab, Grats on the title!!! Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*bump* so folks can see the new vid.


----------



## Drei Raeuber (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!

And look at your daughter, she's a PRO!!!! Give her another 15 years and she's taking one title after another


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

her brother is def a looker .... but as far as i am concerned ... u own one of MY favorite top 3 dogs in this whole forum... that is just MY particular taste...but I think your girl is superior to her brother. she is absolutely gorgeous ....and i will disagree with you on the crop... she is absolutely PERFECT. 

i dont [email protected]@@ people .


----------



## Drei Raeuber (Feb 11, 2012)

> and i will disagree with you on the crop... she is absolutely PERFECT.


She is beautiful, indeed.

How are uncropped Bullies perceived in shows?

I know with the Dogo Argentinos they simply pick up the ears and make it look like they are cropped since cropping is illegal over there.

So would an uncropped dog have the same chance as a cropped dog?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

missed this so happy for you and Indie! Congratulations!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Drei Raeuber said:


> She is beautiful, indeed.
> 
> How are uncropped Bullies perceived in shows?
> 
> ...


i own her brother and he championed in 2 days with uncropped ears... they are not bullies tho .


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Drei Raeuber said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> And look at your daughter, she's a PRO!!!! Give her another 15 years and she's taking one title after another


thank you!



rodrigo said:


> her brother is def a looker .... but as far as i am concerned ... u own one of MY favorite top 3 dogs in this whole forum... that is just MY particular taste...but I think your girl is superior to her brother. she is absolutely gorgeous ....and i will disagree with you on the crop... she is absolutely PERFECT.
> 
> i dont [email protected]@@ people .


thanks, rodrigo.  I love my indie gal, and she has taken a couple wins over her bro.  


Drei Raeuber said:


> She is beautiful, indeed.
> 
> How are uncropped Bullies perceived in shows?
> 
> ...


I know of several UKC CH's and GRCH's w/ natural ears, but I'm unsure how well they do in the ABKC.



ames said:


> missed this so happy for you and Indie! Congratulations!


Thanks!  You got me on facebook, I believe. 



MamaTank said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

idigapit said:


> i want to breed my ukc pr grch sired classic boy to ms. Indie soooo bad he's a year now ... it would be an awesome match up and id only want RUNTS back... his sire>>>


WOW!! LMAO!!! :flush:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> WOW!! LMAO!!! :flush:


Yeah, that was my reaction too. LOL!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Bahaha!!! Stud offer was quite hilarious... Too bad I missed it ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I totally missed this post long time ago lol nice to see indie got her grch. I got a new boy illbe working ukc this year.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks! I was super happy!  haven't been able to do much since in the way of competition. Life is crazy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations! He is one beautiful dog!


----------

